# Eska 1950 Info



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

I think it was made in 1950 or so anyone have any sites or info on this mower.I have tryed to surf the web but nothing has come of my searching, so any help would be great. it's green has a mid engine Tecumseh motor the deck is bolew the motor any help would be great. i'm thinking about bulying this neat little rider it some what looks like a very old Reo or snapper thanks james


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

James, about 40 years ago I owned an Ice Auger made by ESKA needless to say not one of my best well thought out purchases!! 

However I did find this for you listed in a Tulsa Site!!

ESKA CERTIFIED PARTS CORP. 1-800-356-0770 WILSON’S 1-509-534-4400


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

Arch i also found a site on snowblowers and boat motors but no little riding lawn mowers. so i'm not sure about buying it i have seen just about every goofy little mower made, but this one it's only $40 dollors i thougth about riding it around the tractor show in fulton county in wauseon ohio next year well i'll see if anyone members can help with info. thanks alot for looking!!! james


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

pic


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

no 2


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

no 3


----------

